# 1 Long beep & 2 short beeps - HP, dv2000



## JGP (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi! I have a problem on my HP laptop, DV2000. When I turn it ON, it has a 1 long beep followed by 2 short beeps then nothing will appear on the screen.
Have anybody experienced the same thing? Can help me on what to do in this problem?

thanks a lot.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Do yo know what BIOS you are using? That beep code could either mean there is a problem with the video card, or it could mean that you need a new motherboard.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi,one long two short should be award bios,(as stated Video). Now there have been some issues with HP and bios updates could be causing your problem have a look here:-

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01087277&lc=en&cc=us


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

jenae is correct, I think you need to check your model if it is covered by the extended warranty. I would also check with HP if the ext. warranty offer is still ON.


----------

